# Goats milk and lactose intolerance



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

We suspect my dd is moderately lactose intolerant. She can tolerate *some* dairy, like yogurt, but not plain cow's milk. Would goat's milk be any better than cow's milk, or should we stick to the other non-animal milks instead? Thanks!


----------



## twins10705 (Feb 10, 2006)

Here's a Dr. Sears article on the topic you may find interesting: http://askdrsears.com/html/3/t032400.asp

I don't recommend his goat milk formula suggestion, only because he is promoting Meyenburg goat milk. Meyenburg milk IMO is bad for a number of reasons:

1)ultra-pasteurized(heat to well over boiling: 280 degrees)
2)homogenized(this puzzles me since goat milk is naturally homogenized)
3)Toggenburg goats -- has a distictive "goaty" flavor

If you live near a Trader Joe's -- they have Summerhill goatmilk for a little bit cheaper than most stores sell Meyenburg. The only thing they do to their milk is low temp pasteurization(145 degrees F). They primarily use Lamancha dairy goats which are known for sweet high butterfat milk. It tastes just like whole cow's milk to me.

Also, check out www.realmilk.com to see if there are any sellers near you -- or if you know of any goat keepers in your area -- you might try asking if they sell goat milk "for pet consumption".

HTH -- good luck!


----------



## Mrs.PhD (Aug 6, 2006)

twins10705, thanks for the link to the article and raw milk site and the trader joes hint. I shop there a few times a week (the closest store to me, I ride my bike to it in good weather.)









My youngest is allergic to milk and she SHOULD outgrow it. I hope to start her on goat milk once I get the go ahead from her allergist that she is out growing it. I actually bought some the other day from another store, I was happy to find it. Not sure what to do with it yet since I don't think she is ready for it. I just wanted to try it (but as a nursing mama I waiting a bit.) My milk supply is very, very low, and she nurses once a day so I feel the end coming soon.) I am biter sweet about this.

Anyway I am looking into goat's milk and other alternatives and thanks for the help. I found a farm about 40 miles from me that I contact later too. Still not sure about raw milk yet though.

Now does anyone have any ideas for what to do with the goat milk cheese I bought the other day. Not sure what to do with it. (like recipes.)


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

What kind of goat milk cheese? The soft, almost cream-cheesy kind? You can use it in place of cream cheese in almost any recipe (including cheesecake.







)


----------



## Mrs.PhD (Aug 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruthla*
What kind of goat milk cheese? The soft, almost cream-cheesy kind? You can use it in place of cream cheese in almost any recipe (including cheesecake.







)

That is the kind. Would it go well on bagels? I really miss cream cheese!

I was at my sister in laws house and she was making a cheese cake with cream cheese, sour cream and dream wip. How much milk can you put into a object!







: (I miss cheese cake too, but it was realy hard on my lactose intollernt system so I don't mind giving it up too much.)


----------



## tboroson (Nov 19, 2002)

Goat milk has slightly more lactose than cow's milk, so it probably won't help with lactose intolerance. But, whether the milk is goat's or cow's, culturing it consumes much or most of the lactose. That's why she can tolerate yogurt, and could probably tolerate hard cheese. Soft cheese has more remaining lactose than hard cheese, so she might not tolerate it as well, depends on her level of intolerance.

You have a lot of options for culturing - yogurt, kefir, some of the lesser known cultures like tara, fiili, fil, as well as cheese.


----------



## PapayaVagina (May 11, 2002)

I am very sensitive to dairy and was diagnosed with lactose intolerance over 15 years ago. I cannot drink a glass of cow's milk without having major intestinal issues but I can drink goat's milk straight without any problems whatsoever.


----------

